# Speaktoit Assistant... how do I make it work?



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the app and the kindly moderator who suggested it.  But it keeps telling me I have to install Google Voice something or other?  Anyone get this working?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...I didn't see that requirement, and I don't have a device to test it on.  What device are you using, CrystalStarr?

Off to look at the app's page...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking through some of the two star reviews, some others mention the Google Voice thing...though others say they were able to get it to work on the Kindle Fire.

Anyone have any luck?  I'm going to add a comment to the FAOTD post about this...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. When you first start it it tells you you need Google voice Search and asks if you want to install it. I typed "yes" and it linked to the Amazon app store. . .which, of course, doesn't have it.

So I went to 1Mobile and downloaded it from there. 'Kay. . . it only had Google Voice and not something called Google Voice Search. I installed that and I was supposed to log in but then it said my account doesn't have it enabled.

So. .. I went to google.com/voice to sign up. . . .it appears I can get a new number -- not sure what that entails, or use my existing phone number and either port it to Google or use Google voice lite. I'm feeling like it's basically trying to guide me through phone set up. Which I'm not interested in doing, so I'm going to stop there.

O.K. So. . . . THEN I went to Google Play and found that, there, it's just called "Voice Search". So back to 1Mobile and searched for, found, and downloaded that. Incidentally, there also appears to be a Voice Search advanced which probably costs money. Correction -- it's also free -- it appears that it adds foreign language support.

I'm waiting for the download now and will report back. . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Follow up.

O.K.  took a few minutes for the Voice Search to load and install.  Then I went back and re-installed Speak to It.  Her name is Sam.  She can be a boy too.  She thinks my name is And.  I didn't know how to get her to understand ANN. . . . . but then, I was feeling kind of silly sitting in my house all alone talking to a thing.

Anyway, it seems that as long as Voice Search is on the Fire first, then the Speak To It loads and works just fine.  I've done minimal experimenting so far. . .just confirmed that it does listen to me and, more or less, understand what I want.  Kinda freaky, really. . . . . .

Note that to get Voice Search from 1Mobile, you have to go to settings (more), device, and set 'allow installation of applications (from unknown sources)' ON.  Then go to 1Mobile.com via the browser and there'll be a link to download the purchasing app.  After that, you can just use that to search as you would on Amazon or Google Play from the Fire.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow!  How awesome!  Ann you did all of the hard work. Not sure how to install on my Fire HD from 1mobile but I'll give it a shot. Hopefully power and Internet hold out a while and Internet  can play.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said, once you go to 1mobile via the web and get the shopping app, it's pretty straight forward. . . . then you can ask it more questions and let us know if it really can tell you where the best Italian food is. . .or whatever. . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Ann, for taking over my testing role...



Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I've got it going. I like it!  It can do quite a bit... check email, update Facebook, create tasks. It can look up Italian Restaurants in my state but it has no opinion on the best one. I've never used Sir as I don't have a phone with that so I can't compare.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Sam isn't working today.  She won't actually talk, ignores some of my questions outright, and keeps crashing.  Apparently the storm made her cranky? LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm... try restarting your device...

Betsy


----------



## tmac082970 (Feb 5, 2012)

I had the same problem at first but it worked itself out after I removed the Speaktoit app and then re-installed it. Works fine now.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CrystalStarr said:


> Sam isn't working today. She won't actually talk, ignores some of my questions outright, and keeps crashing. Apparently the storm made her cranky? LOL!


Hmm. . .there was a full moon, too. . . maybe it's the wrong time of the month. 

This is why I set mine to a male voice. 

Seriously, though, uninstalling and re-installing is a good idea if a restart doesn't fix it. I've had to do that with apps before -- even on my other Android things.


----------

